# Shivering even though its warm?



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I was cuddling with Zorro today, and I have been kinda busy the last few days so my boyfriend has been doing most of the playing and spending time with him to keep him happy, but today I got out of class earlier than usual and with no other commitments other than some studying I decided to sit with Zorro in the kitchen while my boyfriend worked on a project. 

The entire time Zorro hardly moved from the same position in my arms and he just kinda sat and shivered, but it's a beautiful mid-60 degree day and if anything it is a little snug in the house and he didn't feel cold on his tail, ears, or feet. I was just wondering why he was shivering though. Any thoughts?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

My one boy does that when my mom holds him. He loves her, so I think it's his way of saying "I love you so much and I'm glad you're giving me skritches."


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you sure he wasn't bruxing? Did you happen to notice what his eyes were doing at the time? Did you hear a grinding noise? Sometimes they can get the hiccups, too and with those you shouldn't hear any noise.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

My boy doesn't grind his teeth and his eyes don't boggle, but it almost sounds like he's sucking in air and pushing it out through his teeth really fast. And his whole body shakes.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

No eye boggling or bruxing or any noise at all. He was just very still and shivering. Like he explored me for a little bit but that only took a minute and then he settled in and it was just shivers or shaking. But I listened for noise and looked at his eyes. No hiccups either.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't believe it is a sign of anything wrong, but if you are concerned, a visit to the vet could put your mind at ease. My rats don't usually shiver like that when I am holding them, but sometimes they come up next to me during play time and shiver while they cuddle, usually under the comforter. So it's probably a sign of enjoyment, not cold.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

It only happens when he's being held. My boyfriend says that he's fine running around, and I have never seen him shiver before, but I guess it's usually when he's being held. So this means he really loves when we hold him?


----------



## Sunpure (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes shivering is a sign of nervousness. It may be that he's not too used to your mother, and shivers because he's mildly nervous or anxious.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

New rats or anxious rats will shiver with nervousness...its what it sounds like to me. Cover him up so he feels more secure and he should be okay in awhile.


----------

